# logichealth



## lmbroomall (Feb 14, 2012)

I started a part-time job with logichealth. I thought it was a permanant job. I went without work for 6 weeks until they called me and told me that I was no longer needed without any explanation. I even asked to be trained for another of their clients and never heard anything about that.  I wouldnt want someone to get hired here and pass up a job elsewhere that will last a lot longer ( i only worked for 9 mths)


----------



## gfrancis (Feb 14, 2012)

What is their website?


----------



## lmbroomall (Feb 15, 2012)

i dont really know the website. When I was hired it was under MRSI. then it went under logichealth. I am not sure if MRSI was "bought" by logichealth or if MRSI just changed the name.  What really upsets me is that my laptop wasn't big enough for MRSI and I went to the expense of buying a new laptop and I had to increase my internet to the highest that it would go-even more then most business run and now with no reason I am not needed.


----------



## annfle (Feb 15, 2012)

It's LogixHealth and they are formerly known as MRSI.  I don't know what they are doing with the remote coders.  The coders are just being told that the assignments are no longer available like they have been in the past.  I wish they would make an anouncement and be straight with everyone.


----------



## specialtycoder (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experience with those of us who are seeking work.  It helps to know what type of employers these various companies are.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Feb 20, 2012)

http://logixhealth.com/ formerly known as MRSI.


----------



## jackiems (Feb 21, 2012)

*logixhealth*

I have been with them for almost two years. Since November I havent been getting  my daily amount of charts, some days no work at all. They are horrible at communicating anything. they give no explanation of whats happening. It is really frustrating.


----------



## lmbroomall (Feb 23, 2012)

I also know someone else who has been working for them and they have the same problem about the communication. if they email a question to clarify something they cannot seem to get a answer from anyone.


----------



## YPUllom (Mar 12, 2012)

Are you all doing the HCC coding?  I have been working remotely for nearly 5 years doing HCC coding for a total of 3 different companies and it is the same every year.  It is a bit of a seasonal type thing because there are "sweeps" to meet deadlines. Then after that there is no work for a while until they gear up for the next season.  It is typical for work to simply drop off with little warning and sometimes there is poor communication which can be frustrating. But I have usually been able to put in enough weeks of work to be eligible for unemployment while I find something to fill the gap.    Also, if you think ahead and plan for the down time it is not so bad.  I make pretty good money while I am getting the work so I try to set aside money to cover bills during the downtime.  And the fact that tax refunds usually come in during the down time also helps!


----------

